# Under Gravel filters, good choice for planted Aquariums?



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Under Gravel filters, good choice for planted Aquariums? Trying to settle a small dispute with a friend. What is you opinion?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Undergravel filters are not a good choice for planted tanks. Reverse flow undergravel filters are a slightly better choice, but not a good choice.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an undergravel filter on 1/2 my 48" tank (originally non-planted, but now planted). I made the substrate thicker to slow down the water going through to make nutrients more available, but I still have notably slower growth rates on that half of the tank than the other half.

In my opinion, since it was already in place, it's not worth the effort/mess of removing it, but I would NOT recommend using the undergravel for someone setting up a planted aquarium. 

-Dave


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess it depends on the rate of growth you expect, and perhaps what tpe of plants you expect to grow. I have seen a few huge Amazon Swords in a RUGF tank. Can't say how long it took to get there.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

When I used an undergravel filter the plant roots would invade the water space under the "screen" filling the space with a mass of roots. And, this was done long before I knew you could fertilize aquatic plants. The primary purpose of the filter in a planted tank is water circulation in the tank (in my opinion) and an UGF doesn't work for that at all.


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bigpaa (Jul 27, 2007)

I use UGF made from PVC pipes. Not the plate type, so far its ok.


----------



## WntrMute2 (Aug 16, 2007)

bigpaa said:


> I use UGF made from PVC pipes. Not the plate type, so far its ok.


I too am running this setup with great results. I have a couple of tanks without an UGF and when I stir up the gravel I get a release of hydrogen sulfide. This is with just an inch or less of gravel.


----------

